# Halo-Serie: Master Chief wird eine unbekannte Seite zeigen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Halo-Serie: Master Chief wird eine unbekannte Seite zeigen*

					Das Entwicklerstudio der neuesten Halo-Ableger 343 Industries hat in einem Blogpost bekannt gegeben, dass in der Halo-Serie der Master Chief eine unbekannte Seite offenbaren und seinen Helm abnehmen wird. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Halo-Serie: Master Chief wird eine unbekannte Seite zeigen*


----------



## NewBie (1. April 2022)

Ich habe gehört heute ist der 01. April?


----------



## Kupferrrohr (1. April 2022)

Tatsächlich nimmt er schon in Halo 1 CE in der letzten Cutscene seinen Helm ab.


Spoiler:  



Er hat einen zweiten Helm unter dem Helm an


----------



## Korben06 (1. April 2022)

"...im weiteren Verlauf"? Eher in der ersten Folge schon


----------



## PCGH_Claus (1. April 2022)

Korben06 schrieb:


> "...im weiteren Verlauf"? Eher in der ersten Folge schon


Er macht das zwar schon in der ersten Folge. Das hat aber etwas zu bedeuten, nämlich, dass der Master Chief im weiteren Verlauf immer wieder seinen Helm abnehmen wird, um seine menschliche Seite zu zeigen. Diese menschliche Seite wird man im weiteren Verlauf näher beleuchten...


----------



## Kaimanic (1. April 2022)

"
Halo-Serie: Master Chief nimmt seinen Helm ab (Spoiler)​
Ähhh ja danke für die Spoilerwarnung.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (1. April 2022)

Wäre sonst halt auch Schwachsinn gewesen, einen bekannten Schauspieler zu casten.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. April 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Wäre sonst halt auch Schwachsinn gewesen, einen bekannten Schauspieler zu casten.


Mandalorian hat 8 Folgen ausgehalten mit Helm auf und auch danach ist Pedro Pascals Gesicht fast gar nicht zu sehen.
Außerdem ist Pablo Schreiber für Hollywood-Verhältnisse eher B-Riege....wenn überhaupt.
Ach und da wär noch einer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (1. April 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Mandalorian hat 8 Folgen ausgehalten mit Helm auf und auch danach ist Pedro Pascals Gesicht fast gar nicht zu sehen.
> Außerdem ist Pablo Schreiber für Hollywood-Verhältnisse eher B-Riege....wenn überhaupt.
> Ach und da wär noch einer...
> 
> ...


Ach komm, Karl-Heinz' Kinnlade erkennt jeder sofort.


----------



## hofetob (1. April 2022)

Ich schaue gerade Folge2 und der hatte den Helm noch nie auf in der Folge


----------

